# Camera comparison: Samsung Galaxy S6 vs Sony RX100



## editor (Aug 12, 2015)

This feature really shows off how good some smartphone cameras are becoming. The S6 holds its own against the high end RX100 in most cases (but obviously loses out in low light).

Loads of a/b comparisonS here:













http://www.androidguys.com/2015/08/...y-rx100-how-good-is-todays-smartphone-camera/


----------

